# What is your favourite tea and blend?



## teastorks (May 5, 2013)

Hey Everyone

I've been thinking of starting a unique, cheaper way of selling premium tea online here in the UK and after finding some suppliers I wanted to find out what everyone's favourite teas or specialty blends are? What do you drink as an everyday tea and what is your treat.

I'll start - my everyday tea is actually a Ceylon earl grey with the odd South African rooibos thrown in. My special-tea is a Kuchipudi Masala Chai, sometimes with honey, extra milk and over ice on a hot day.


----------



## Ciligula (Jun 26, 2013)

I usually always drink Ceylon black tea. As a treat I like roiboos with any kind of fruity flavor, or vanilla


----------



## CoffeewithSam (Sep 12, 2013)

I go through phases with different teas, depending on what mood I'm in etc. At the minute I'm drinking earl grey a lot, I have it black, on its own.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Rooibos. I drink about 3 cups a day at work, mostly as a replacement for water


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of Lady Grey no milk for me. Wilkinson in Norwich do a great 'Lady in Waiting' version with orange and those blue flowers too. Looking forward to trying some of local Butterworth's Earl Grey/Lady Grey variants when my current stock runs out. Don't drink any other tea. 3 large mugs of black Lady Grey get the day off to a great start


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Dependant on mood, if feeling like a tea with milk Assam. If black first flush Darjeeling or Earl Grey.


----------



## blaxo (Sep 5, 2013)

Mostly jasmine tea, but sometimes I love to have my yogi masala


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Really difficult. I love green/oolong and white tea. So difficult. Oolong always impresses me with multi-brewability. and white is so delicate and fun - pai mu tan/peony especially.

I used to have a bit of a ritual: morning pu'erh, pre-lunch dark green, lunch green. afternoon oolong or jasmine. evening white tea. after dinner Rooibos. - this was most likely on a very long day in the office when teas and coffees were best ways to chat with partners and rest the eyes.

some jasmine infused green teas really blow me away. I know at home I have a batch someone else bought a LONG while ago but is still pungent and fresh (stored properly).


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Assam Mangalam from Tea Palace, if they still sell it?

I don't drink much tea these days.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

PG Tips! Lovely cuppa. (I know I'm a heathen)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha Twinings for me!

http://shop.twinings.co.uk/shop/media/upload/image/staticBlock-Everyday.jpg


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Meghalaya autumn flush from Waterloo tea.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a couple of amazing white & yellow teas from nbtea, cant remember their names - they alerted me to the elegance of quality tea. I must start drinking it again


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

inaboxmedia said:
 

> Meghalaya autumn flush from Waterloo tea.


Same here. Fantastic cuppa.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I had a couple of amazing white & yellow teas from nbtea, cant remember their names - they alerted me to the elegance of quality tea. I must start drinking it again


Have never ordered from nbtea. Do you rate them

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Twinings Assam loose leaf


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Big Red Robe,Iron Buddha and most Puerh


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> Have never ordered from nbtea. Do you rate them
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Yep . They do sample packs good value


----------



## sonnyred (Nov 11, 2013)

Twinings Earl Grey and Lady Grey but can't stand Lapsang Souchong


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yunnan Breakfast from James Gourmet is very nice (quite like that sainsbury's pink darjeeling too)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Till now it's Darjeeling. Love the first flush variety.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

guyfromdarjeeling said:


> Till now it's Darjeeling. Love the first flush variety.


Is that by any chance the stuff you're trying to sell!


----------



## Zooter (Aug 27, 2014)

My everyday tea is Rooibos which I cannot start my day without. My "special" tea is a blend my grandmother came up with: 1/3 Lapsung, 1/3 Keemun and 1/3 Ceylon!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

A mate of mine drinks Rooibos constantly. I kind of like it but somehow l'm always reminded of the smell of a freshly opened pack of cigarettes (unlit!)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> A mate of mine drinks Rooibos constantly. I kind of like it but somehow l'm always reminded of the smell of a freshly opened pack of cigarettes (unlit!)


Once you see rooibos being dried in the open air on walls where birds are flying overhead and animals are free to roam that smell makes perfect sense!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


>


Quite!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Then again, for all I know the same is probably true of a lot of tea. As a bit of a tea philistine (I love PG Tips, sorry!) I don't have high hopes for what happens to my PG before it gets to my mug.

Now what I do like is real good quality Chinese jasmine tea. Someone brought me back some tea from China that was long leaves, each rolled into a ball the size of a pea. They unfurl when you put the water on. Absolutely exquisite flavour, better than any jasmine tea I've had here. No idea what it was called though - can't read Chinese lettering!


----------



## tea lady (Oct 30, 2014)

I find I go through phases too like some have already said. it does depend on my mood and what I have a taste for. currently my favorite at this moment is a white tea called White Peony Chinese White Tea


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

PMSL







if, like me, you're out for a razz on a scoot, swallowed about 50 flies and need a pit stop, even aldi's floor sweepings blend tastes nice haha.

Can't beat a good old english breakfast really. Yorkshire gold and teapigs are my faves. I've tried all those 'posh' teas like ting tong oolong, white tea, green tea etc and to be honest i think it tastes like p*ss. I do like redbush now and again, and earl and lady grey are nice for a change sometimes



Daren said:


> PG Tips! Lovely cuppa. (I know I'm a heathen)


----------



## Mary (Nov 26, 2014)

I've tried a lot of different kinds of tea, and I've found the best for me - Ceylon Tea Lovers Leap. It's very soft and aromatic, and I can drink it all day long


----------



## realcoffeeservices (Feb 16, 2015)

According to me, I like to drink lemon tea in the morning . Lemon tea help to decongest your blocked nose .


----------



## DeloresSteele (Jul 31, 2015)

I like the tea if it can be satisfied my taste. I also like to explore new teas.

Most of the time I prefer green tea because it helps to control body weight....!!!!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I like brew earl grey, lady hebdon, dragon pearls, English breakfast


----------



## TeaChest (Aug 14, 2015)

It all depends on what mood I am in, recently it has been a lot of Earl Grey and Chun Mee in the mornings and Honeybush and Cammomile in the evenings. I do like Lapacho and Mate too, but it all depends on what time of day I can sit down and enjoy it.


----------



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

I bought some Assam from Roberts and Co and it was really nice (despite the fact they are coffee specialists)!! Their English Breakfast is very nice too.


----------



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

teastorks said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I've been thinking of starting a unique, cheaper way of selling premium tea online here in the UK and after finding some suppliers I wanted to find out what everyone's favourite teas or specialty blends are? What do you drink as an everyday tea and what is your treat.
> 
> I'll start - my everyday tea is actually a Ceylon earl grey with the odd South African rooibos thrown in. My special-tea is a Kuchipudi Masala Chai, sometimes with honey, extra milk and over ice on a hot day.


Hi Teastorks,

This sounds like a great idea, I'd like to know how you got along?

As for my favorite teas, I like a nice rich, strong Pu Erh in the morning, something dark and full of caffeine. Although like your self I do sometimes opt for an Earl Grey, in particular EG blends with vanilla (a long time favourite of mine). However, at the moment I'm going through an Oolong phase. Milk Oolong is something which I think more people should know about and try!

Hope this was useful









Chelsea

http://www.tastethetea.co.uk


----------



## letthemeat (Aug 14, 2016)

Everyday tea - English breakfast with small amount of earl grey. Special tea - Darjeeling noble or 2nd flush. Had some Himalayan rose Darjeeling from St Andrew Tea Lovers Company recently - was delicious, really subtle flavour of rose coming through.


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone else drink Campbell's Perfect Tea? If you make it too strong it feels like it's coating you with tannin! Love it!


----------



## Maia (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm going most of times for Oolong Tea.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Earl grey is my favourite


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I could drink good quality darjeeling all day


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

Jasmine pearl tea. Got to make sure you get the good stuff though!


----------



## tintinmelo75 (Oct 1, 2017)

I enjoy this breakfast blend every day. https://www.chateaurouge.uk/products/english-breakfast-organic-tea-bags


----------



## sorance2000 (Nov 1, 2017)

Lipton Earl Grey finest

Blend: gunpowder with mint, jasmine and lemon

Blend: green tea (gunpowder) with jasmine, roses and forest fruits


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

English Breakfast, earl grey and PG tips


----------



## baraew (Jan 7, 2018)

I love a good cup of quality Taiwan Oolong


----------



## Dughail (Jan 8, 2018)

I only Drink Earl Grey Lovely Cuppa.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently this one https://www.tealyra.co.uk/loose-tea-uk/white-tea-uk/darjeeling-silver-needle/


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

English breakfast and Darjeeling mixed 50:50 makes a nice refreshing cup I find.


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

A nice strong cup of Assam. Served about 11am then another about 2-3pm.


----------



## Luke. (Feb 20, 2018)

Very partial to Oolong teas. Preferably floral oolong. Highly recommend people to try.


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

Almost ashamed to say, but i do like a Teapigs mai Feng green tea


----------



## zikzok (May 29, 2018)

I like white tea and oolong. Especially black Da Hong Pao is one of my favorite teas.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Da_Hong_Pao

If you want to make correct oolong, don't forget about temperature of the water. If you want to prepare Jin Xuan, the temperature of water should be 80 degrees, so, it would be better to use special electric kettle where you can choose yourself necessary temperature. After preparation you can drink it cold and even use ice maker, if you want.


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

*Teapigs Liquorice & Peppermint Tea is my current favourite, nice fresh peppermint taste followed by the darker aftertaste of liquorice.*


----------



## sea doo (Dec 18, 2018)

I like Impra Royal Elixir Knight.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Me I like a nice cup of PG Tips or Typhoo from a bag.....You get the oooh with Typho and a Zoo with PG tips. it was the adverts that made me a convert....


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Atkinson's have some great tea blends.

Their earl grey is one of the best I've had. The peppermint is also very good as is the Lancaster for a typical "English" blend tea.


----------



## californiateahouse (Feb 4, 2019)

Of late I've become a big fan of Blooming Teas.


----------



## matt0176 (Mar 24, 2019)

I really like Rooibos tea which is caffeine free, since I drink a lot of coffee. and they taste great.


----------



## Dotix (Nov 21, 2017)

Oolong, Rooibos, Masala Chai to mention a few


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Strong English breakfast any time of day


----------



## mikundo (Apr 2, 2019)

i love just typical strong black tea


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm supping green tea at the min. Not a bad cuppa and quite healthy


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm always going through phases, now I'm into Kusmi's BB Detox (Green tea with grapefruit). Every now and then I do go into a green tea phase that lasts until I get so sick of that flavor I cannot stand it, than back to a classic breakfast and so on.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

We have really been getting into serious teas the past few years, the highlight of which was an amazing order from Yunnan Sourcing with some fantastic teas. Very much a novice with pu-er, but I find it intriguing. Love black teas, all manner of green and oolong all equally. Confirmed rooibos addict also.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

I enjoy Assam, Early Grey and Darjeeling, but I get frequent cravings for Lapsang Souchong. It's my favourite. I understand it's a bit marmite, though, and very few of my local cafes serve it (if any).


----------



## thawhat (Jul 29, 2020)

Very cliche but... Yorkshire Tea. Not that I dont like loose leaf tea or anything it's just I'm a northerner so it's that or nothing! 😂


----------



## Custodian (Jul 29, 2020)

We've settled on a blend of three teas. One part Twinnings Assam; one part Assam Orangajuli: one part Ceylon Silver Kandy. The two speciality teas are from Nothing But Tea in Bedford. Supply can be variable so we do need to use alternatives sometimes. The balance is very nice. We brew in the Sage Tea Kettle for 5 minutes at 100c.


----------



## The Grumpy Tea Man (Sep 5, 2020)

Earl Grey is my default choice. Jasmine tea is number two. Occasionally I don't mind fruit tea, but I need to see huge lumps of dried fruit inside my cup, otherwise I will not like it (might be my "limiting beliefs").

But most often I drink herbal mixtures (DIY) with a lot of fresh ginger. Oh, yes, ginger-lemon tea is lovely too (not in a paper bag please).


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Asham Cardamon tea is fantastic.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Earl grey and milk oolong


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

My first drink on weekdays is a lovely Matcha. Great day to start the day

Then I go with my coffee in the afternoon

After lunch I can drink a tea (nilgiri forest, lapsang, oolong, earl gray...)

Around 5pm depending on the day, infusions. Chamomile, hot or cold rooibos...

Also enjoyed a lot this summer a green tea blend with citrics named "tea mojito" with ice or cold brew 

I also used to drink a lot at work a Jasmine silver needle. White tea with an amazing jasmine aroma


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

my day always starts with a cup of black tea, no food or coffee until done so. Through out the day we work through earl greys, green and black tea, probably about 3 or 4 litres of it a day - never with milk

used to be PG tips as very easy, more recently we have been working my way through James Gourmet tea ranges

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/nilgiri-tea/

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/leaf-tea/


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

postcard teas lemon pekoe


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

Usually breakfast tea, preferably yorkshire gold but almost anything will do in a pinch. Also been enjoying some teas from eteaket, notably the perfect peppermint and the royal earl grey (although i'm not convinced the flowers contribute to the flavour much)


----------



## hge (Nov 12, 2020)

Twinings earl grey for the win!


----------



## javmc (Nov 15, 2020)

I usually go with organic Ceylon in loose leaf, silver needle, or ceremonial grade organic Matcha tea, depending on the time of the day.


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Having purchased my wife some tea from CoffeeCompass a few times I thought I'd buy some of the Assam, it's quickly become my go to when I fancy a good strong cup of tea first thing. I like a Lapsang Souchong but find I can only drink one on the odd occassion.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

an expensive tea we tried recently, we cracked open a previous gift we had forgotten about, a selection pack from Fortnum and Mason.

enjoyed the afternoon blend, royal and breakfast in particular

https://www.fortnumandmason.com/tea/all-teas/black


----------



## ryanuptheroad (Mar 1, 2018)

Earl grey creme from Bird and Blend has been my favourite, smells incredible and brews great.

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------

